# Derealization 24/7ish



## koastN (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello, 
I am new. 19 and i have DR. maybe a bit of Dp for almost 3 years, and it's very constant. The mornings are when I am at my best...sorta. In the evenings, I cannot stand. The DR gets very worse around this time. I'm usually in my room around this time or somewhere comfortable like my car or somewhere very familiar. I usually feel dizzy, and confused. My speech sucks sometime. Words don't come out the way I want them to. My friends, family, seem weird sometimes. Like different set of people. My head feels so fuzzy!! ugh. I would write more, but this dr and dp is kicking my butt now, but i want to know if anyone has constant DR and some Dp for years... I'm talking constant...haha. we'll i hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Saintx (Sep 20, 2010)

Ive had it since July, But yea i get it 24/7 I would say i get about 5 minutes a fortnight where I feel 'Normal' It gets so hard for me sometimes just remembering what it feels like it upsets me terribly and it just makes my DP worse. Its a never ending vicous circle.


----------



## LivingWithTheDevil (Feb 8, 2010)

Mine was like that now im better ibe been trying to work out what links are to dp/dr and i honestly think that when you get tired it gets worse and you seem to have the same effect,
Do you feel worse after caffine to?


----------



## koastN (Sep 26, 2010)

Saintx said:


> Ive had it since July, But yea i get it 24/7 I would say i get about 5 minutes a fortnight where I feel 'Normal' It gets so hard for me sometimes just remembering what it feels like it upsets me terribly and it just makes my DP worse. Its a never ending vicous circle.


Thanks for the reply
24/7 ...it does suck! yeah i notice that before i go to sleep i feel better. i think because the day is almost over and i can't wait to go to sleep to finally rest from this insanity. 
Yeah..thinking bout it makes it worse! 
Mirrors scare me lately... cuz i'm aging and changing. haha, bt wat am i going to do bout that.
i just want this DR to go away.


----------



## koastN (Sep 26, 2010)

LivingWithTheDevil said:


> Mine was like that now im better ibe been trying to work out what links are to dp/dr and i honestly think that when you get tired it gets worse and you seem to have the same effect,
> Do you feel worse after caffine to?


----------



## koastN (Sep 26, 2010)

LivingWithTheDevil said:


> Mine was like that now im better ibe been trying to work out what links are to dp/dr and i honestly think that when you get tired it gets worse and you seem to have the same effect,
> Do you feel worse after caffine to?


that's great that you're getting better.








how long have you had dp or dp or both?
Well at the end of the day i feel so bad. i cannot go out side bt in the morning i feel better.
i dnt know about caffine. i crave soda a lot like cola which hads caffine...even right now. i had a week long migraine which i dnt think i ever experience before and i feel bak to square one. like the firsr week i had this.
so this has me thinking about wat is causing this and i've been recently trying to find out what is the links oto dr/dp.


----------

